# Comprehensive Lawn Care Plan Spreadsheet



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Does anyone have a spreadsheet they use to track basically their lawn care plan/schedule? I know I've seen a couple in various comments here and there, but I don't know how to search for attachments. Basically what I'm looking for is a way to track when to put down what, how much of it to put down, and so on. I have a grasp on what I want to do, but I wanted to see if anyone had a really good spreadsheet before I take a run at creating one myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## npompei (Sep 8, 2019)

Good idea and if some of you excel ninjas could figure a way to have the cells do some formulations - that would be really cool! 
Since I started my lawn in September, I've just been jotting things down on a notepad I keep in the garage ha


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Here's one I found useful. A ONE PAGE schedule.


----------



## ArtOfWar626 (Oct 31, 2019)

This would be nice. So far I just write in a notepad as well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I use this log from the cool season guide.

Log


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks, @TommyTester that's pretty much exactly what I'm looking for. Gives me a guide, but also allows me to adjust as needed and whenever life gets in the way.

@g-man I read through that guide earlier this week when I started my hunt for the beginner spreadsheet, and I just don't think I'm at *that* level yet.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

+1 to @g-man's guide.


----------



## bmitch05 (Oct 29, 2018)

I created a spread sheet last season to keep thing organized. Link below.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1w_sfWcWh7bewds4qL0f2hAepLoZKCVIT/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I shared mine as well.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks, all. A few follow up questions, as well as some math problems I'm running into (I'm trying to mark on my plan the proper amounts for each item that is to be put down, so I don't have to do the math again in spring). Any responses to any of the following would be greatly appreciated and be met with a rousing internet high five:

1) How do you decide which fertilizer you're going to use? Other than finding NPK metrics that help with your soil test and/or maintain your desired nitrogen levels of use, is there any difference of one vs. the other? Or do you work backwards after determining how much N and what other nutrients you need?

2) I'm strongly considering the Lawn Care Nut program next year; can anyone recommend LCN generally and any of the products specifically? I was going to get one of the packages.

3) I used Bifen XTS this year, as we deal with some ant and tick issues. I noticed that @Babameca uses Merit for grubworm control. Any reason these can't be used together? Any reason they shouldn't be used together?

4) Related, but I'm having trouble with my Bifen XTS math. The label says 0.07-0.15 fl. oz. per K of Bifen XTS. I have 10K, so using the middle of the range, I need 1.1 fl. oz. to cover my yard. In a DoMyOwn Q&A response, it says to dilute to 0.32oz/gal. So, 1.1 / 0.32 = ~3.5 gallons. So do I simply add my 1.1 fl. oz to 3.5 gallons and spray uniformly across the yard until empty? Am I missing a step?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@jeffjunstrom 
For worms:
Acelepryn, 9 months residual effect
Merit, 3 months residual effect
Bifen: 1 week residual effect. Very good product for other stuff, but not for soil app for grubs as preventive. As curative, ok.
NPK for ferts is only one side of the story. Other things you may consider:
Urea vs AS. If your pH is high AS is to be considered
Release rate. Based on your app frequency you can go with slow release. Most of them are Urea based
Organic vs synthetic vs hybrid. I start with hybrid the season considering those OM need heat to breakdown and finish the season with synthetic.
Micro nutrients included in the fertilizer. I always have 'in stock' an all around'er. 24-6-12 FMS with almost all micros in it. Urea and AS and you can meet any situation your soil test throws on you.


----------

